# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  مناقشة موضوع هام جداااااااااااااا

## عبدالله خليف

السلام عليكم 

أعزائي أعضاء شبكة الناصرة الكرام

موضوعي هو الرد على المواضيع


عندما أرد على موضوع ما

يشعر  كاتب الموضوع برغبة في وضع  المزيد من المواضيع يجلب الحماس  له  لأن هنالك من يتابع مواضيعه


للردود أنواع كثيرة منها 

الشكر والتقدير 

حيث يقدم القارىء الشكر والتقدير لصاحب لموضوع ويتمنى له التوفيق والابداع

النقد البناء الصريح 

حيث ينبه كاتب الموضوع لأخطائه ويفعل الصواب أيضا ويسرد أقتراح حول الموضوع

الأعجاب والمتعة

حيث يسطر القارىء للكاتب مدى أعجابه بكلمات جميلة وراقية وأنه قد أستمتع كثيرا بموضوعه الرائع


أما بالنسبة إلى الذي يقرأ ولا يرد على الموضوع 


هل الموضوع لا يستحق الرد عليه 


هل الموضوع لم يعجبه 


هل  لأن كاتب الموضوع لم يرد على مواضيع القارىء 


أم هنالك أسباب أخرى



أنتظر أرائكم وتعليقاتكم 


دمتم بخير

----------

السيـدة (05-01-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (05-01-2011)

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*لك كل الشكر والتقدير أخي عبد الله*
*وكأنك تقرأ أفكاري كان يحيرني أمر الردود ولماذا نجد بعض المواضيع مجمدة بلا ردود وبعضها تحظى برد واحد فقط*
*حتى الكاتب يتحبط وتدبل عزيمته على طرح الجديد والمفيد*

----------

عبدالله خليف (06-14-2010)

----------


## عبدالله خليف

> *لك كل الشكر والتقدير أخي عبد الله*
> *وكأنك تقرأ أفكاري كان يحيرني أمر الردود ولماذا نجد بعض المواضيع مجمدة بلا ردود وبعضها تحظى برد واحد فقط*
> *حتى الكاتب يتحبط وتدبل عزيمته على طرح الجديد والمفيد*



 
أهلا بك اختي حبي عترة محمد 

برأيك لماذا كل هذا التجاهل وعدم المبالاة بمواضيع التي ليست فيها ردود 

وحتى موضوعي هذا شاهدة خمسة وعشرين عضو

ولم يرد عليه إلا أنت عضوة من خمسة وعشرين 

أليس لديهم كلام يناقشوني فيه 

على العموم مشكورة أختي على تواجدك ومشاركتك في هذا الموضوع لا تحرميني منها

دمت بخير

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

[quote] 




> أهلا بك اختي حبي عترة محمد 
> 
> برأيك لماذا كل هذا التجاهل وعدم المبالاة بمواضيع التي ليست فيها ردود 
> 
> وحتى موضوعي هذا شاهدة خمسة وعشرين عضو
> 
> ولم يرد عليه إلا أنت عضوة من خمسة وعشرين 
> 
> أليس لديهم كلام يناقشوني فيه 
> ...



*السلام عليكم أخي عبد الله*
*انا بحكم إني للتو خرجت من تجربتي القاسية مع أحد المنتديات القطيفية وقد تفاجئت من الذي يحصل وراء الكواليس*
*اعطيت نفسي توقف وقلت لن أسجل في أي منتدى ثاني لان الامر كان فظيع جداً ولكني استعدت ثقتي بنفسي وسجلت في هذا المنتدى المبارك الذي لا يعرفني فيه احد*
*كانت تجربتي هي:ـ بناء على طلب أحد مسؤلي ذلك المنتدى أن أسجل في منتداهم بعد إلحاح منه سجلت ولكن لم أسجل بأسم*
*كأنثى كما في هذا المنتدى كان الأسم يناسب الذكر أكثر منه للانثى ولكن عند مشاركتي في اول موضوع قلت جملتي وهي إنني كنت*
*أقرأ لمنتداكم والآن سأدخل بأني عضوا بدل من قارئة وبالإضافة إلى إميلي الذي هو بأسمي كأنثى وهذا لا يُخفى على الإدارة والمسؤولين ومشت الاموربسلام وقد نلت من قبله ومن قبل المشرفين من الردود ما يُفرح ومع مرور الإيام أختلفت أنا وهذا الشخص الذي دعاني إلى التسجيل في موضوع ما لأننا بيننا عمل تجاري ومن تلك الساعه عينك ما تشوف إلا النور هجوم من قبله ومن قبل الإدارة ومن المشرفين المنتدى وحجتهم أنني دخلت المنتدى بأسم ذكر ولكني أعرف السبب الحقيقي لهذا الهجوم والإنسان كرمه وإذا هُدرت كرامته أصبح بلا كرامه وهذا لا يُرضي أحد أخذتها من قصيرها وأنسحبت بكرامتي من ذلك المنتدى وبتجربتي التي خرجت منها هي إنك تعرف أحد الاعضاء تحصل ردود وقد كان ذلك الشخص الذي طلب مني التسجيل يعرف معظم الأعضاء وأيضاً هو مسجل بأكثر من أسم*
*أنت طلبت رأي وأنا أقول أحمل أخاك على سبعين محمل من الخير*
*يبدوا هذه الايام الكل منشغل بالإختبارات أو يمكن لم ينتبه لموضوعك احد* 
*نحن دائماً الشيعه نُحاول أن نعطي اعذار للآخرين ونربي أنفسنا وأولادنا على إلتماس العذر لبعضنا* 
*تحياتي لك أخي عبد الله*

----------


## هذيان عاشقة

مرحبا 
اخي عبدالله مشكور ويعطيك العافية
انا التمس العذر منك اخي للتقصير
عني انا فانا مقلة جدا في التواجد في المنتدى وبودي والله اني اشارك
بس الوقت ضدي 
يعطيك العافية ومالك اللا طيبة الخاطر

انشاء الله يكون لنا انا وكل الاعضاء وقفة نحرك فيها هالخلايا المخلخلة

الف شكر مرة ثانية

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

*السلام عليكم 
بداية اشكرك لطرحك للموضوع 
الردود على اي موضوع تعتمد على عدة محاور 
منها 
الحالة النفسية للعضو 
فأنا كمثال وهذا مايحدث معي حاليا ..عندما تسوء حالتي النفسية ألجأ الى العزلة ومنها التزم بالصمت حتى في مشاركاتي واعتمد على القراءة والمراقبة 
الموضوع بحد ذاته 
فالموضوع ربما يثير لديك محفزات تدعوك ان شئت وان ابيت للمشاركة ونوع القضية المطروحة يساهم في جذب الاعضاء للمشاركة 
صياغة الموضوع 
في كثير من الاحيان ادخل الى مواضيع واتوه بين الاحرف والكلمات وما المقصود من كل عبارة 
فارى الكاتب تارة يشطح بي يمينا وتارة يسارا لاجد في النهاية افكار غير مترابطة فأخشى التعليق لعل وعسى ان يخف البلل عن الطين 

*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*لا اجدك مخطئا فيما عبرت به عن رأيك وعليك اخي ان تكون مثلي ان تجاري ما يحدث فهي ظاهرة عامة في كل المنتديات وهذا أكد لي ان النقاش والحوار الفكري فن لا يجيده الا القليلون وعن مشواري وتجربتي في هذا المضمار لاحظت ان اليد الواحدة لا تصفق وان صفقت فان صوتها لا يسمع ولا تؤتي ثمرا وربما الاخت زميلتنا في الاشراف وضعت يدها على الجرح وهو الخبر اليقين فالحالة النفسية لمشرف القسم يلعب دورا كبير في حلحلة الموضوع واثراءه ونقله من الركود الى الحركة وربما يساهم الاعضاء بشكل كبير في تفعيل الموضوع وتنشيطه فهاجس الكاتب هو زج المواضيع وضخ المقالات والاكتفاء بذلك ويترك الحبل على الغارب وكان مهمته انتهت عند هذا الحد وهذا للاسف يسهم في قتل الموضوع لان تواجد صاحب الموضوع ضروري وهو ركن من اركان النقاش ...؟*

*هناك نقطة اخرى اضافتها الاخت ملاك الورد هو كيفية الموضوع وصيغته حيث ان عرضه بصورة واضحة ومتماسكة ويحمل دلالة ومضمون يساعد على تفاعل الاعضاء معه وهذا ما انصح به كمشرف مسؤول ، وانتقل الان مجبرا الى مداخلة الاخت حبي عترة محمد التي اعزيها على ما جرى لها في تجربتها السابقة مع المنتدى السابق وهي تجربة مؤلمة حقا رغم انها تجربة شخصية كان يقتضي ان يحتويها المسؤول والمدير العام في ذلك المنتدى ليضع حدا للمشكلة فالمنتدى الذي لا يفتقد للقيادة والقائد الروحي المعني بلململة مشاكل وقضايا الاعضاء هو منتدى مفكك ومهلهل فالاخطاء واردة وقد كان ينبغي لمشكلتك اختي الكريمة ان تجد استجابة وتدخلا سريعا وفعالا لاحتواءها .... اتمنى ان تجدين اختي الكريمة ما يتلاءم مع افكارك وشخصيتك ونصيحتي ان تستفيدي من تجربتك السابقة في تفادي اي مشكلة مستقبلية وهذا امر وارد معي ومع كل الاعضاء ولا اقول ذلك لابث في نفسك الخوف والحذر ولكنها الحقيقة يجب ان يحتاط فيها العضو ليكون قادرا على تخطي اي مشكلة تعترضه ...؟*

*عتبي على الكثير من الاعضاء وبالاخص الاعضاء المتمكنين الذين يكتفون بالقراءة والتصفح والخروج بيد وراء ويد قدام وهذا ما يحيل الموضوع الى الفقر والعجز والنقص ...*
*تحياتي للجميع*
*مشرف القسم*

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة على النبي محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين
الشكر الجزيل لك أخوي عبدالله هذه نقطة فعلا مهمة ومفيدة ولو من باب التذكير (الله يرحم والديك)
نعم أنا مع الاخ عبدالله ولكن أوضح عن نفسي شي لا بد أن كل شخص له حدود في اضطلاعاته وثقافته فأنا لو لفت نظري عنوان ممكن أقرأ ولا أعلق هذا لأن السبب يرجع لي أنا اذ لا أستطيع المشاركة بكل شيء , موالجماعة كلهم ماشاء الله مثقفين (الاعضاء) ولكن فبعض الاحيان القارىء
لا يجد شيء للتعبير أو المشاركة فيقرأ من باب الاضطلاع ويمكن القاريء ما يميل للموضوع الفلاني فهذا سبب اخر والبعض ما يبغي يفتي وبس على بعض المواضيع فمنهم من يسعى للاضطلاع ثم يفيد غيره ومنهم يقرأ ولا يجد المعلومات تحضره للرد ولكن بشكل عام نحن نحسن الظن ببعضنا والجميع يكتب على حسب جهده واضطلاعة ومشكورين الاعضاء مو ممقصرين الله لا يغير علينا. وشكرا مجددا لطرحك الجميل والمهم.. أتمنى لا أحد يفهمني غلط وعذرا على الاطالة.

----------


## السيـدة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اشكر الاخ عبد الله خليف لطرح الموضوع
مع قلة خبرتي في المنتديات كان يراودني هذا السؤال لماذا المشاهدين كثر والردود قليلة مع أن في مواضيع تكون غنية بالمادة اللي تحتويه والردود لا ترقى لمستوى الموضوع المطروح
واني اعتبر نفسي من المقصرين في الرد على كثير من المواضيع لسبب بسيط وهو الوقت اللي اتمكن فيه من الدخول للمنتدى هو وقت بسيط بسبب ظروفي الخاصة
وجزاهم الله الف خير الأخوة الأعضاء ما قصروا في ردودهم واني اتفق معكم جميعا
رعاكم الله جميعا من كل سوء ودمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته
تقبلوا تحياتي ودعائي لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## التوبي

*تحيه غراء لصاحب الموضوع يشرفني
أضع خرابيشي وأرجو تقبلها من قلمِ
ربما يكون جاف في العطاء 
أرى من أسباب عدم وضع الردود
على بعض الموضيع أن السبب هو
صاحب الموضوع في معظم الحالات
وهو عدم مشاركة للأعضاء الأخرين
في مواضيعهم يكتفي بطرح مشاركة
وينتظر الردود من دون بدل الجهود
يظنهُ البعض أنهُ عضو حقود 
أن من يشارك اليوم يشاركوهُ غداً
هذه وجهة نظري و للأخر وجهة
نظره و لهُ أحترامه والدليل أن هنا
من المشرفين من يلف على المواضيع
ونرى عندما يضع هذا المشرف موضوع
الجميع يبادر للرد و لو من باب رد الجميل
هذا مع أحترامي لمن سبقني بالرد هنا
أتمنى تقبل رأي أخوكم أو رده وهذا مجرد
راي ولكم خالص تحياتي
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخ عبد الله اخ فاضل وكريم 
وموضوعك بجد مهم في نظري  وهو استفسار وكنت اتمنى اللاقي اجابات من المسجلين في المنتدى
كلام اخونا رامي جميل مو شرط المواضيع تستهويني او ما في رد عندي عشان اكتبه طيب اكتفي بالشكر في هالحالة 
احيانا الوقت والوقت فعلا له دوره في قلة الردود اذا كان عندي مثلا نص ساعه بس ادخل فاني ابي اسوي جولة 
سريعه في المنتدى وراح اتقل ردودي  بس في النهاية لابد من الرد  حتى لو بس على موضوع او موضوعين مميزين
اما الترك عباطه مو بحلو مع اعتذاري لوجهات نظر اخرى 
عالعموم اتمنى اشوف تفاعل اكثر فهناك من هو محتاج لأقلام ذهبية 
وشكرا لطرحكم الأكثر من رائع

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

*بسمه تعالى أولا أشكر مجددا أخي الكريم عبدالله* 
*وهم أشكر أختي عفاف الهدى على التعليق واضافة نقطة مهمة على تعليقي الا وهي الشكر فمن شكر المخلوق فقد شكر الخالق (مضمون الرواية فكلاهما مرتبط ..*
*والناس للناس والكل بالله*
*لا نقصد جامل فلان وعلان ولكن احترم جهده الذي بذله في سبيل استفادتك أيها القاريء والعضو فلن نخسر شيئا..*
*مع احترامي للكل ولا أخصص أحد ولكن من باب الفائدة العامة..*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*السلام عليكم* 

*بالنسبة لي شخصياً أتبع قاعدة مهمة وهي أني حينما أضع موضوع فأنا من يقيم الموضوع وهل هو مناسب للرد والأخذ والنقاش , وكم هي قوة الموضوع من حيث المناقشة ؟؟*

*بعض المواضيع لا تقوى على المناقشة سوى من قدر قليل من الناس بينما البعض الآخر يصمد للنقاش بدون خروج على النص لأكثر من عضو* 

*كاتب الموضوع بطرحه وتبسيطه للموضوع يلفت النظر* 

*بالنسبة للرد ومدى التفاعل فهو أمر ملاحظ في أغلب المنتديات فبعض المواضيع تمر مرور الكرام رغم أهميتها* 
*والبعض الآخر من كثر النقاش فيه يتحول إلى نوع من الجدال العقيم وتحزب لبعض الشلل التي تتخذ من بعض المواضيع " شات " تفرغ ما بينها في أي موضوع يصادفها* 

*الفائدة من طرح الموضوع وقراءته من الأعضاء ربما توازي الردود بمعنى أنه ربما يكون شخصاً يقرأ الموضوع ويستفيد منه لكنه لا يمتلك الجرأة للرد أو لا يمتلك الأسلوب للرد فيكتفي بالقراءة والإستفادة* 
*وربما يحفزه للرد في مواضيع أخرى بسبب هذا التحفيز من الكاتب* 

*كل التحايا* 
*فمان الله*

----------


## لمعة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ههههههههههه اعتقد هناك اسباب اخرى ياعبدالله خليف

----------


## ولائية للابد

فعلا اخ عبد الله انا لدي كذا مشاركة ولا اجد اي ردود في مجالي حتى ظننت اني غير مرغوب بها في هذه المنتدى وغررت مليا ان انسحب لااعلم هل هوا من سوء مشاركتي ام ماذا ولاكن على الاقل احس انا من يحس بوجودي في هذا المنتدى وشكرا كثيرا اخ عبد الله لاعطائي فرصه لتعبير عن مشاعري

----------

